# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] مكتبة كتب في التحليل المالي والشموع اليابانية و الشارتات والنمازج الإنعكاسية

## أبو منار

التحليل الفني وموجات اليوت

----------


## أبو منار

التحليل الفني ـ جون ميرفي ( مترجم )

من أفضل وأشهر كتب التحليل الفني على الإطلاق

----------


## أبو منار

مقدمة في الشموع اليابانية

----------


## أبو منار

الشموع اليابانية

الجزء الأول





الجزء الثاني

----------


## أبو منار

النمازج الإنعكاسية

----------


## أبو منار

شرح المؤشرات الفنية


الجزء الأول




الجزء الثاني

----------


## أبو منار

قواعد الإستثمار الناجح

----------


## أبو منار

مهارات التعامل بالأسهم

----------


## أبو منار

نمازج الشارتات


الجزء الأول



الجزء الثاني

----------


## أبو منار

للعلم 

الموضوع من جمعي وإعدادي وقمت برفعة عن طريق هريدي وليس منقول

الله الموفق

نرحب بالإضافات من الأعضاء

----------


## abojanty

مشكور على المجهود

----------


## أبو منار

> مشكور على المجهود


 
العفو العفو

 :hey:

----------


## الصاعق

دموعي على خدي وأنا عمال أحمل في الكتب  ::'(: 

تسلم يا أبو منار الواحد فعلاً مفتقر لكتب عربية في التحليل الفني  :good:

----------


## أبو منار

> دموعي على خدي وأنا عمال أحمل في الكتب 
> 
> تسلم يا أبو منار الواحد فعلاً مفتقر لكتب عربية في التحليل الفني


 
الله يسلمك اخوي

لكن ليه دمعوعك على خدك ؟؟

----------


## الصاعق

> الله يسلمك اخوي
> 
> 
> لكن ليه دمعوعك على خدك ؟؟


*من شدة التأثر ، الواحد بيدور على كتب من النوع ده من فترة طويلة على النت*

*شكراً أخي العزيز*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*موضوع رائع رائع
تسلم ايدك يا ابومنار
بس انا زعلان جدا يا ابومنار
عشان حرمت قاعة المكتبة من التحف دي
في حفظ الله*

----------


## أبو منار

> *موضوع رائع رائع*
> *تسلم ايدك يا ابومنار*
> *بس انا زعلان جدا يا ابومنار*
> *عشان حرمت قاعة المكتبة من التحف دي*
> *في حفظ الله*


 
اخي الحبيب

خصصوا لنا قسم بالمكتبة للتحليل الفني والاساسي  وانا من عندي اجيب لكم افضل الكتب في العالم وبكل اللغات باذن الله

----------


## ابو زوبة

*اية الحجات ياعم ابوا منار متعنا ياعم* 
*العم سام بيسلم عليك*
*وبيقول اي الحجات النار دى*

----------


## أبو منار

> *اية الحجات ياعم ابوا منار متعنا ياعم* 
> *العم سام بيسلم عليك*
> *وبيقول اي الحجات النار دى*


 
انا عارف انك مهنم بالتحليل الفني اخي ابو زوبة

نفعك الله بما علمك

وعلمك الله ما ينفعك

اشكر لك مرورك العطر

وسلم لي على الشيخ الشريب

----------

